# Mexico?



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been looking for a vintage steel bike. I just picked up a beautifull Bianchi for a song, I'm so stoked. Anyhoo, I've always coveted a Colnago but don't know squat. I came across this the other day. Could you guys enlighten me about it and what might be a fair price. 
Two vintage Italians in one week would be quite the score!
I'm trying to upload some pics but having trouble.:mad2:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Here they are.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

A "Mexico" should have a "COLNAGO MEXICO" decal on the chainstay, I think. And maybe a KL tubing decal, not a generic Columbus one?

Don't assume it's a Mexico because of that seat tube decal, that is commemorating Merckx's hour record on a Colnago. It does NOT mean that the frame is a Mexico model. 
Mexico frames were made with very light KL tubing, lighter than Columbus SL. They weren't common.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

What other model could it be then?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It is most likely a Super.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I know it was super heavy.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have seen some lower end Colnagos "maked up" to look like higher models, be careful.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So far from what I can tell looking at pics of other bikes, I'm guessing it is an early 80s. What would have been the models back then, or the low model?


----------

